# Halloween shots



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone good any good recipes for alcoholic Halloween shots?

I have decided I want to make a shot called 'Ectoplasm'. I have no idea what's going to be in it, other than it has to look like (you guessed it) ectoplasm. Ie white and thick. And it has to taste good!

Please share any ideas for 'ectoplasm' (lol) or any of your other Hallowe'en themed shots - along with how they tasted and pics if you have them


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow Lea32R! Ectoplasm you say? Hmmm - I think something with coconut milk - you know -- a sort of Pinappley/Carribean shot -- maybe even say it was made in a "Pina Collider" for effect! Top 'em off with a poof of whipped cream atop the shot glass. Voila! That way you can go light on the rum (You don't want to accelerate too many party particles early in the game) . LOL Anyway - call me coco-nuts - but that's my idea for the day. Now my brain can rest. . . BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Maybe try this. . .*

Denisa's Drinkies: Sweet & Tangy Pineapple Coconut Shooters | Ask ...
Pineapple Coconut Shooters, Yum! ... This shot is sure to please and can easily be turned into a martini as well. Add one part rum, one part pineapple soda ...
www.askdenisa.com/2010/.../easy-peasy-pineapple-coconut-shooters/

Maybe add a bit of half 'n half cream to make it white?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cute recipes & ideas for halloween jello shots...._.even a brain hemorrhage jello shot!?.... I don't know how good that one will taste...*H1*__._

http://www.myscienceproject.org/
halloween.html










View attachment 13197


View attachment 13198


View attachment 13199


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you heard of the Incredible Hulk shot? I could easily see it working for your ectoplasm shot. 
There is a video of it here: http://www.ehow.com/video_4980658_make-incredible-hulk-mixed-drink.html
Or just do a search for Incredible Hulk shot.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Test Tube Shooters 
1 package (3 ounces) orange-colored gelatin powder, such as orange, peach or apricot 
1 cup boiling water 
1 can (15 ounces) peaches, apricots or pears in juice or extra-light syrup, not drained 
2 1/4 cups purple grape juice (see note) 
1/4 cup hot-chocolate mix 

Mix gelatin powder and boiling water until the powder completely dissolves, about two minutes. Puree the canned fruit in a blender or food processor until completely smooth. Mix with gelatin and divide between 18, 2-ounce test tubes. You should fill each test tube about halfway. Refrigerate until firm. Heat the grape juice in a sauce pan until simmering. Stir in the hot-chocolate mix until it dissolves. Refrigerate.

To serve, fill the test tubes with the grape-juice mixture. Poke a skewer down the sides of the test tube into the gelatin so that the grape-juice mixture flows down creating dark stripes through the orange gelatin. Makes 18 servings.

*Note: For adults- substitute with 2 1/4 cups sparkling wine for grape juice.*


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

@Halloweenie1

I really like those test tube shooters! You think I could substitute the grape juice with grape vodka? (I want the shots a little stronger than wine) 

And anyone know where I can get bulk test tubes, and preferably the holder?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

drzooman said:


> @Halloweenie1
> 
> I really like those test tube shooters! You think I could substitute the grape juice with grape vodka? (I want the shots a little stronger than wine)
> 
> And anyone know where I can get bulk test tubes, and preferably the holder?


*Drzooman, absolutely. Grape vodka would be great! *

I have not tried out this recipe, as of yet. ( I just found it the other day & posted it) ...but I think it needs some adjusting. I am not sure what is the point of the hot chocolate mix? And I am not sure about using fruit? I will work on it, and see what I come up with. And please, if you have any suggestions, that would be great too. I think this recipe can be asjusted to one's liking very easily. There are tons of flavor options with liquor out there today.

*Here are a few links...the tubes and rack are sold seperatly but the prices are very reasonable:*

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/6-shooter-test-tube-shot-clear-100-pack/280CR1610.html

http://www.tooters.com/Test-Tube-Shooter-Racks-s/24.htm

View attachment 13196


http://www.tooters.com/Plastic-Test-Tube-Shooters-s/1.htm

View attachment 13195


*I also saw these...they are jello shot injecctors.*

http://www.tooters.com/Jello-Shot-Injectors-s/23.htm

*TEST TUBE SHOOTER & other Drink RECIPES:*

http://www.tooters.com/Articles.asp?ID=141


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

we make a caramel apple shot every year and our guests look for it as soon as they walk in, lol! We use sour apple puss and butterscotch schnapps. It's supposed to be half and half but we like it with more sour apple. I also rim the shot glasses with homemade caramel sauce. mmmmm (don't have exact measurements because we make it in a pitcher and then pour it in the glasses.)


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Batty just posted a site for vodka gummi worms and on that site is also Skittles infused vodka. We also do a Bubblegum vodka. We take about 20 pieces of cut up Double Bubble (has the best flavor) Put in a glass bowl and pour a 26oz Vodka bottle into bowl . Cover and stir daily for about 3 days. It will turn a nice pink and the gum will settle into a big clump of goo on the bottom. Pour out vodka and add 1-2 cups simple syrup , depending on how sweet you like it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yummum29-the bubble gum sounds good-sounds simple to.
hw1 thanks for the link I printed all those yummy recipes out.


----------



## PapaGeorgio (Oct 3, 2010)

Another suggestion is something my friends and I tend to drink normally, but could make a good shot. That is Kool-Odka. Mix red kool-aid as normal, fill up with as much vodka as you want, then add water and mix. We all really enjoy it, but be warned it can get you smashed unknowingly since it tastes so good and doesn't have a strong alcohol flavor. It goes down smooth and before you know it you'll be drunk. Would probably work really well as a shot too.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

PapaGeorgio said:


> Another suggestion is something my friends and I tend to drink normally, but could make a good shot. That is Kool-Odka. Mix red kool-aid as normal, fill up with as much vodka as you want, then add water and mix. We all really enjoy it, but be warned it can get you smashed unknowingly since it tastes so good and doesn't have a strong alcohol flavor. It goes down smooth and before you know it you'll be drunk. Would probably work really well as a shot too.


We don't have kool-aid in the UK!


----------

